# Damn, your server are slow



## Noctosphere (Nov 8, 2018)

I just wanted to see who voted in my poll
It took me literally 20 minutes just to see it
I kept getting slow page loading and maintenance error

And such lag happens almost every day for me...
Is it just me or the servers are very slows now?


----------



## Issac (Nov 8, 2018)

I noticed it too, I don't know what's up.
It's been a while since it had issues last time.
If you know when and for how long you're having issues, I'm sure that info would be useful to troubleshoot the server issues for us.


----------



## Illuminaticy (Nov 8, 2018)

Issac said:


> I noticed it too, I don't know what's up.
> It's been a while since it had issues last time.
> If you know when and for how long you're having issues, I'm sure that info would be useful to troubleshoot the server issues for us.


It's been happening to me that last 5 days, at least 2 times a day, usually around night time for me.


----------



## SANIC (Nov 8, 2018)

Same here. sometimes the site is down for maintenance.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 8, 2018)

Illuminaticy said:


> It's been happening to me that last 5 days, at least 2 times a day, usually around night time for me.


I'd say the same
pretty much for the last few days and generally during evening (East time)


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 8, 2018)

same


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 8, 2018)

monkeyman4412 said:


> same


your avatar tells me you are very desperate by those maintenance, right?


----------



## Chary (Nov 8, 2018)

It should be fixed in the coming weeks. The problems with the crappy server downtime is being addressed, hopefully for the last time.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 8, 2018)

Chary said:


> It should be fixed in the coming weeks. The problems with the crappy server downtime is being addressed, hopefully for the last time.



Crappy server caused by bad host perhaps?


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 8, 2018)

Chary said:


> It should be fixed in the coming weeks. The problems with the crappy server downtime is being addressed, hopefully for the last time.


whats the problem? crappy server?
that's all?
nothing to do with strong demand?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 8, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> your avatar tells me you are very desperate by those maintenance, right?


lmao. No not really. But I'm chiming in because it is a issue that I have noticed and thought it was just me.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 8, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> whats the problem? crappy server?
> that's all?
> nothing to do with strong demand?


Correct, the current server host is simply being very unreliable, and has developed a few issues recently. There are currently plans to swap hosts in the very near future, but it may take a few weeks to finish (since moving a whole community the size of the Temp to a new host is, y'know, a massive job ). Nothing to do with increased demand or anything, just our current host going to shit. 

Give it a bit, as Chary mentioned, and it should be something fixed, hopefully for good.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 8, 2018)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Correct, the current server host is simply being very unreliable, and has developed a few issues recently. There are currently plans to swap hosts in the very near future, but it may take a few weeks to finish (since moving a whole community the size of the Temp to a new host is, y'know, a massive job ). Nothing to do with increased demand or anything, just our current host going to shit.
> 
> Give it a bit, as Chary mentioned, and it should be something fixed, hopefully for good.



Hopefully a host that doesn't suck donkey feet.


----------



## Costello (Nov 8, 2018)

thanks, Tom said it all 
we will be moving the servers in the USA so it should be faster for all our friends out there


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 10, 2018)

It'S fucking slow again, as in right now


----------



## Costello (Nov 10, 2018)

we have moved to a new hosting company in the USA
I hope things are better from now on.

the wiki still needs to be migrated to the new server, I will do this soon

any feedback on the speed of the new server? is it all good for everyone? it's pretty fast for me from Hong Kong


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 10, 2018)

Costello said:


> we have moved to a new hosting company in the USA
> I hope things are better from now on.
> 
> the wiki still needs to be migrated to the new server, I will do this soon
> ...


It's been some hours now since the swap, so I assume the load is pretty close to back to normal, and I can indeed confirm the site is hella faster than the last few weeks for me.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 10, 2018)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> It's been some hours now since the swap, so I assume the load is pretty close to back to normal, and I can indeed confirm the site is hella faster than the last few weeks for me.


yea well, i havent seen any diofference yet
usually, the slow down occurs during evening east time
so we will see


----------



## Gon Freecss (Nov 10, 2018)

Loads faster for me too


----------

